# Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible



## Harnesm (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/S...ock=0
Page 3 has the most info about the changes.
Matt


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (Harnesm)*

Interesting.
Time will tell how it all shakes out.
Kevin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmmm... The date of the first post is not April Fool's day. Oh well, I guess that will mean I'll have two Passats in the driveway








In terms of lineage, the Eos has more in common with the A5 series, but there are some rear suspension parts from the Passat thrown in. So, it's not a total stretch.


_Modified by owr084 at 9:57 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (Harnesm)*

Makes sense that the Eos would become longer if there is a new Golf cabriolet. Where I live people think the Eos is cool, but I have met very few that have even heard of it. Though in its current form I would be hard-ressed to see it as a Passat convert.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (Grinder)*

Yes, I would imagine that if the Eos gets badged a Passat CSC, that it would be more along the sizes of an A4, wider/longer and more blvd cruiser like. This would leave the Golf Cabrio to fill the sporty side of things. Right now, the Eos is a compromise on both...nowhere near as sporty as an MX-5 but not as soft as a Sebring, G6, or PT Cruiser.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (ashbinder)*

Why would they go through the trouble of rebadging it? The Eos seems to be as popular as ever. Unless VW is getting rid of the Beetle convertible, why would they bring out the Golf Cabrio? (I mean for the U.S. market as the Beetle has its niche here).


----------



## theothereos (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (gizmopop)*

I don't get it - EOS the perfect name.
After a few years folks are starting become familar with it.
Rebadge to Passat - waste of time and money. 
Granted I'm somewhat biased...
-dawn


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (theothereos)*

I can semi-understand putting the Eos in the Passat stable, but only as a "Passat Eos". A hard top and soft top convertible in the same line is a bit of an overkill. And under the Passat label, the Eos MIGHT be marketed as a higher level vehicle.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (blue4max)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue4max* »_I can semi-understand putting the Eos in the Passat stable, but only as a "Passat Eos". A hard top and soft top convertible in the same line is a bit of an overkill. And under the Passat label, the Eos MIGHT be marketed as a higher level vehicle.

Actually, tagging the Passat name to anything seems to limit how much VW can charge for it (at least in the U.S.).The Passat name carries baggage with it, customers (and opinionated Car Loungers







) refuse to pay near $40k for a Passat...(witness the death of the Passat W8...which actually was a great car for the price, just shy of $40k) In fact look at the Passat CC, over here they will just called the CC.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (gizmopop)*

It's probably not so much the Passat name as it is the VW name. Why spend 40K on a VW when you can spend that much on a BMW or Lexus and get the prestige and better quality to boot. (Mostly prestige)


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos to be rebadged as Passat Convertible (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_ Why spend 40K on a VW when you can spend that much on a BMW or Lexus and get the prestige and better quality to boot. (Mostly prestige)

Well unless you are thinking of a Z4 or a 1 series convertible (both ragtops) you can't get a BMW convertible for $40K(328 hardtop convertible) and the only Lexus convertible is the SC which currently starts @ $66K+...although an IS convertible is rumored.
While I realize that people do not exclusively cross-shop convertibles, that is the Eos's role, hardtop 4 seat convertible...the immediate comparison between it and the rest(BMW 328 convertible, Audi A4, Saab 9-3, Volvo C70...) is still in its favor even at $40K where the Eos is at or near fully loaded...the rest need quite a few options to be on equal footing...or viewed another way, you don't have to spend $40k in the VW to get what the others bring at base price (all of which hover at $40K+) 
Calling it a Passat doesn't make sense to me at least in the U.S. market.


----------

